# أستشارتكم أخواني في مشروع ورشة الالمنيوم



## سهيل الخوار (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
كيف الحال عساكم بصحه وعافيه​ 
أخوتي في الله أبي نصايحكم وستشاراتكم لي في مشروع الالمنيوم أبواب ونوافذ كبدايه لي​ 
وللعلم اني ليست لي الخبره في هذا المجال الكافي​ 
وابي اهل الخبره أن يعطوني نصايحهم في جلب العمال وافضل العمال في شغل الابواب والنوافذ​ 
والمكائن ووضع اسس له بارك الله فيكم واتمنى تفاعلكم 

انتظر ردكم ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## سهيل الخوار (7 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## سهيل الخوار (12 يناير 2011)

ممكن تفاعلكم ياشباب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 يناير 2011)

سهيل الخوار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> كيف الحال عساكم بصحه وعافيه​
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
أخي سهيل ​ 
هذه دراسة جدوى لمشروعك .. به معلومات كافية .. ورابط الموضوع هو 
جدوى اقتصادية لمصنع المنيوم ​ 
من حيث العمال .. فهناك عمال بنغلاديشيين .. وباكستانيين. ​ 
ولكن عليك بالإشراف ذاتيا ..أو من قبل شخص تثق به .​ 
المواد موجودة في مصانع الالومنيوم الكبيرة .. يمكنك مراسلتهم أو زيارتهم في سوقكم 
وهم كثر .. وهناك موردون. 
المعدات متوفرة لدى موردي الماكينات الصناعية .. إبحث وسوف تجدهم.. ولكن>> 
خذ هذا الموقع ​ 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## سهيل الخوار (15 يناير 2011)

أشكر أخي في الله


----------



## سفن ديز (17 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على هالجهد 
وجزاك الله خير


----------

